# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  My visual database development tool

## DriveSoft

Hello, 

I would like to present you my free program for database development :beer:
The development environment looks like Visual Studio or Delphi (nearly).

You can download from here:
http://myvisualdatabase.com/download/myvisualdb.exe

The result of your work will be a Windows application that does not require installation and third-party components.

Unfortunately there is no documentation, because my English is so-so, but in the distribution you will find a ready-made database projects.


If you are interested, please, test my program )


If you need a simple database, I'll do it for you for free.
Please, write here, in PM or skype: MbIcJIu

some screenshots:
http://i.imgur.com/F2i1XY6.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/wzyFD8b.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/sNVvdoz.jpg

----------


## DriveSoft

*New Release 1.2*

_ What new?_
 - Report Designer


Report Designer Screenshots:
http://i.imgur.com/YHGFFiv.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/4FclEWu.jpg

----------


## barney_jek

This tool is really helpful. Maybe it doesn't have enough functionality, but as for a free version it's really good.

----------


## DriveSoft

Thank you, yesterday I made ​​a new version (1.30), now there are calculated fields )

----------


## DriveSoft

New version 1.31

· Input masks for TextBox
· New property ReadOnly for TextBox and Memo
· New filter for TextBox %s%
· Automatic detection of links in a TextBox
· Other minor improvements and bug fixes

----------

